# First shoot with Friends 5D Mark III and 50MM F1.2 ... Scary stuff .. comments please



## TobiasV (Apr 15, 2013)

Had the opportunity to play with a friends Canon 5D Mark III this weekend.
Only catch is 1 lens and everything on manual.

Please comment.

Ended up being a GIANT learning experience.... with a f1.2 50MM beast of a lens.

Please comment... shoot is on: Indecent Exposure - Creatography Labs

Sample Below. Name, because the first 20 or so shots were a bit of a mess, but I picked it up quickly  ( Only second ever time using a SLR )


----------



## Austin Greene (Apr 15, 2013)

Congrats on getting to use the 5dmkIII, its a great body. That said, I'm a little confused as to why this has been posted in the macro gallery? Doesn't really fit the profile.


----------



## Photographiend (Apr 15, 2013)

Agreed... not really a Macro shot. 

It took me 12 years to get my own SLR after I got to borrow my friends for a photography course. 

Once you have had that much control it is really hard to settle for anything less. That said unless you are rolling in the dough you may have to settle for a lesser camera than a 5D Mach III.


----------

